# تصميم البلاطه ال Waffle slab



## أسامه نواره (27 نوفمبر 2014)

نظرا لانتشار البلاطه الهوردى hollow block فى منطقة الخليج بكثره وهى التى تستخدم فى المسافات الكبيره وكما نعرف أنه يتم وضع طوب خفيف الوزن لتخفيف الحمل الذاتى لهذه البلاطه وكما فى الغالب يتم استخدام طريقة الحل اليدوى لهذه البلاطه ونادرا يتم استخدام البرامج الانشائيه لحل هذه البلاطه ونظرا لوجود المثيل لهذه البلاطه والتى هى أقل وزنا من البلاطه الhollow block الا وهى البلاطه الWaffle slab فلنبدأ معا فى كيفية تصميم هذه البلاطه وماهى الشروط والابعاد اللازمه من طول وعرض لعمل الجزء ال ( drop panel ) والذى له نفس سمك البلاطه وكذلك كيف يمكن عمل هبوط للحمامات وما هى الاصول المتبعه لتصميم مثل هذه البلاطه


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (28 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (28 نوفمبر 2014)

الف شكر يا هندسة .. منور


----------



## ALIENG2000 (28 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا م اسامة نوارة على هذا الموضوع ونحن بحاجة لاي معلومات عن تصميم هذا النوع من السقوف


----------



## عمر عبدالله (28 نوفمبر 2014)

اولا عودا حميدا مهندس اسامة فقد طال غيابك عن المنتدى . وجزيت خيرا على طرح هذا الموضوع القيم
بما انك طلبت نقاشا جماعيا سأبدأ بعرض الافكار التى اعرفها عن تصميم هذا النوع من البلاطات وفقا للكود البريطانى .
طبعا ال waffle slab كماذكرت مشابهة للهوردى الا انها تكون tow way والمادة المستخدمة لملء الفراغات يتم ازالتها لاحقا اى انها ليست دائمة كالبلوكات المستخدمة فى البلاطة الهوردى .
بالنسبة لابعاد البلاطة يجب ان يحقق عمق العصب حسابات الهبوط DEFLECTION كما يجب تحقيق الاتى وفقا للكود البريطانى : 
1/ المسافة بين الاعصاب لاتزيد عن 1.5 متر
2/ سمك البلاطة العلوية لايقل عن 5 سم او عشر المسافة بين الاعصاب ايهما اكبر
3 / عرض العصب لايقل عن ربع العمق تحت الفلانج ويحقق متطلبات المسافة بين الاسياخ والغطاء اللازم لمقاومة الحريق .
بالنسبة للتصميم وفقا للكود المذكور هنالك طريقتان :
1/ ان تصمم البلاطة ك solid slab spaning in tow directions
2 / ان تصمم كفلات سلاب
انا هنا سأعرض خطوات التصميم وفقا للطريقة الاولى : 
يتم ايجاد الحمل التصميمى على المتر المربع من البلاطة
بناء على بعدى البلاطة وموقعها داخلية او طرفية مستمرة او غير مستمرة يتم ايجاد معاملات العزوم من الكود MOMENT COEFFICIENTS
يتم ايجاد العزم الكلى عند منتصف البلاطة على المتر MOMENT AT MID SPAN
يتم ايجاد العزم المحمول بواسطة العصب x والعزم المحمول بواسطة العصب y طبعا يكون نسبة من العزم الكلى اعلاه
ويصمم العصب عند المنتصف ك T SECTION
بنفس الطريقة يتم ايجاد العزم عند المسند MOMENT AT SUPPORT ويصمم العصب كمستطيل لوجود SOLID PART
يتم مراجعة الهبوط ومن ثم يتم عمل CHECK FOR SHEAR حيث توجد معاملات للقص تستخرج من الكود .
بالنسبة لبلاطات الحمام تصمم كسولد سلاب فيتيح فرق السماكات بين البلاطتين امكانية عمل التمديدات .
ومتابع معكم هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## أسامه نواره (2 ديسمبر 2014)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> اولا عودا حميدا مهندس اسامة فقد طال غيابك عن المنتدى . وجزيت خيرا على طرح هذا الموضوع القيم
> بما انك طلبت نقاشا جماعيا سأبدأ بعرض الافكار التى اعرفها عن تصميم هذا النوع من البلاطات وفقا للكود البريطانى .
> طبعا ال waffle slab كماذكرت مشابهة للهوردى الا انها تكون tow way والمادة المستخدمة لملء الفراغات يتم ازالتها لاحقا اى انها ليست دائمة كالبلوكات المستخدمة فى البلاطة الهوردى .
> بالنسبة لابعاد البلاطة يجب ان يحقق عمق العصب حسابات الهبوط DEFLECTION كما يجب تحقيق الاتى وفقا للكود البريطانى :
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه
ثانيا بالاضافه الى المعلومات القيمه التى ذكرتها عن هذا النوع من البلاطات فاحب أن اضيف أننا بحاجه الى الاعتماد على حل هذه البلاطه على البرامج الانشائيه مثل برنامج السيف 12 وهو الافضل وكذلك على برنامج الساب 2000 والايتابس والافضل لو تم تحويل البلاطه الهوردى والمنشره فى منطقة الخليج الى هذا النوع من البلاطه اى تحويل البلاطه الهوردى الى بلاطه Waffle slab وهنا المطلوب من المهندس المصمم عدة أشياء أهمها :-
1- الغاء جميع الاعصاب ذات الاتجاه الواحد one way hollow block
2- الغاء جميع الكمرات ( المخدات الهوردى) بقدر المستطاع 
3- يجب التحقق من طول وعرض الجزء ال drop panel كما نفعل تماما فى التحقق من طول ال solid part للبلاطه الهوردى عند وجود كمره ساقطه حيث انه عند التقاء العصب (الهوردى)المستمر continuous rib مع الكمره الساقطه تكون العزوم سالبه (negative B.M ) وبالتالى فان القطاع الفعال هو عرض العصب اى ال web اى البعد القليل فى القطاع غير امن ومن هنا تكمن المشكله حيث أننا نقوم بتصميم قطاع بلاطه ثابتة السمك وبالتالى عند تصميم قطاع العصب (12 * 32 سم مثلا )Rectangular Section نضطر الى تقليل قيمة العزوم المعرض لها القطاع أو نقوم بحساب أقصى عزم يتحمله القطاع المستطيل وهو الذى يسمى Mr=resistance moment والذى منه نحسب طول ال solid part وكذلك تعرض القطاع عند وجه العمود لاقصى قوى قص shear force حيث يكون القطاع المعرض لهذه القوه هو القطاع القليل من العصب الهوردى (b*d) لذلك نحتاج ايضا الى تقليل قيمة قوى القص او نحسب أقصى قوة قص يتحملها القطاع الذى افترضناه عند بداية الحل (b*d) والتى تسمى Qr= resistance shear والذى منه ايضا نحدد طول ال  solid part مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار أن الكود المصرى لايعترف بمقاومة حديد التسليح فى القص فى البلاطه (punching shear ) 
ومن هنا نستطيع حساب طول وعرض الdrop panel اعلى كل عمود فى البلاطه ال​ Waffle slab 
​























تقبل تحياتى ​


----------



## عمر عبدالله (3 ديسمبر 2014)

*شكرا على الاضافات القيمة بالنسبة لتمثيل البلاطة على البرامج ففى الايتابس والسيف يوجد نموذج جاهز لل** waffle slap **يمكن اختياره ومن ثم التعديل على المودل ليحاكى الواقع** .*
*وهنالك طريقة اخرى شائعة واراها مناسبة فبعد تحديد القطاعات المطلوبة للكمرات والاعصاب والبلاطة العلوية وتعريف هذه القطاعات حيث يعرف العصب كمقطع مستطيل اى بدون ادخال سمك البلاطة العلوية وتعرف البلاطة العلوية بصورة منفردة يتم رسم الاعصاب فى كل اتجاه من ايقونة** create secondary beam **مع تحديد المسافة بين الاعصاب وذلك بموازاة** x **وبموازاة** y **مرة اخرى . ومن ثم رسم البلاطة الصغيرة اعلى الاعصاب وتسليط الاحمال عليها . طبعا لو هنالك بلوكات هوردى تضاف على الاعصاب كاحمال طولية . اضافة الى ذلك يجب ترك معامل الحمل الميت بواحد ليقوم البرنامج بحساب الاوزان الذاتية لجمبيع العناصر** .*
*هذا مثال بسيط لتمثيل بلاطة** waffle **لصالة بابعاد 8**x8 **محمولة بواسطة اعصاب فى الاتجاهين بابعاد 15**x32 **وذلك باحتساب سمك البلاطة العلوية 7سم* *ومحمولة على اربع كمرات ساقطة 20**x70 **واعمدة 20x50 
**بعد التحليل والتصميم كانت النتائج منطقية طبعا لايوجد دروب بانل لعدم وجود عمود وسطى الملف مرفق للاطلاع وابداء الملاحظات وعموما الملف بسيط واولى لمناقشة فكرة التمثيل بالبرامج لهذه البلاطة
*


----------



## Hazim Gad (3 ديسمبر 2014)

أسامه نواره قال:


> نظرا لانتشار البلاطه الهوردى hollow block فى منطقة الخليج بكثره وهى التى تستخدم فى المسافات الكبيره وكما نعرف أنه يتم وضع طوب خفيف الوزن لتخفيف الحمل الذاتى لهذه البلاطه وكما فى الغالب يتم استخدام طريقة الحل اليدوى لهذه البلاطه ونادرا يتم استخدام البرامج الانشائيه لحل هذه البلاطه ونظرا لوجود المثيل لهذه البلاطه والتى هى أقل وزنا من البلاطه الhollow block الا وهى البلاطه الWaffle slab فلنبدأ معا فى كيفية تصميم هذه البلاطه وماهى الشروط والابعاد اللازمه من طول وعرض لعمل الجزء ال ( drop panel ) والذى له نفس سمك البلاطه وكذلك كيف يمكن عمل هبوط للحمامات وما هى الاصول المتبعه لتصميم مثل هذه البلاطه



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا العمل الطيب 
كنت اريد توضيح لمعادلة check solid part وبالتحديد ما هو Rmax & R2


----------



## Hazim Gad (3 ديسمبر 2014)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> *شكرا على الاضافات القيمة بالنسبة لتمثيل البلاطة على البرامج ففى الايتابس والسيف يوجد نموذج جاهز لل** waffle slap **يمكن اختياره ومن ثم التعديل على المودل ليحاكى الواقع** .*
> *وهنالك طريقة اخرى شائعة واراها مناسبة فبعد تحديد القطاعات المطلوبة للكمرات والاعصاب والبلاطة العلوية وتعريف هذه القطاعات حيث يعرف العصب كمقطع مستطيل اى بدون ادخال سمك البلاطة العلوية وتعرف البلاطة العلوية بصورة منفردة يتم رسم الاعصاب فى كل اتجاه من ايقونة** create secondary beam **مع تحديد المسافة بين الاعصاب وذلك بموازاة** x **وبموازاة** y **مرة اخرى . ومن ثم رسم البلاطة الصغيرة اعلى الاعصاب وتسليط الاحمال عليها . طبعا لو هنالك بلوكات هوردى تضاف على الاعصاب كاحمال طولية . اضافة الى ذلك يجب ترك معامل الحمل الميت بواحد ليقوم البرنامج بحساب الاوزان الذاتية لجمبيع العناصر** .*
> *هذا مثال بسيط لتمثيل بلاطة** waffle **لصالة بابعاد 8**x8 **محمولة بواسطة اعصاب فى الاتجاهين بابعاد 15**x32 **وذلك باحتساب سمك البلاطة العلوية 7سم* *ومحمولة على اربع كمرات ساقطة 20**x70 **واعمدة 20x50
> **بعد التحليل والتصميم كانت النتائج منطقية طبعا لايوجد دروب بانل لعدم وجود عمود وسطى الملف مرفق للاطلاع وابداء الملاحظات وعموما الملف بسيط واولى لمناقشة فكرة التمثيل بالبرامج لهذه البلاطة
> ...


----------



## عمر عبدالله (3 ديسمبر 2014)

[/QUOTE
اخى مهندس عمر عبدالله 
لا يوجد solid part هل ذلك لعدم وجود البلوك ام ماذا ؟ 

[/QUOTE]
ال solid part لابد من وجوده والبلوكات او الجزء المفرغ لابد من استبدالها بالخرسانة لمقاومة قوى القص وعدم ظهوره بالطول الكافى حدث لان المودل تم عمله بسرعة .
الان solid part طوله 10 سم فى المودل اعلاه ولجعل هذا الطول 20 سم مثلا (وتقريبا هذا كافى لمقاومة قوى القص عند الكمرات) يمكن اختيار الاعصاب الطرفية الاربعة التى بجوار الكمرات وحذفها . ورسم هذه الاعصاب مرة اخرى بصورة منفردة بتباعد 50 سم عن الاعصاب المجاورة حيث يتم الوقوف عند العصب المجاور ومن ايقونة رسم الكمرات نختار القطاع rib وعمل offset 0.5


----------



## Hazim Gad (3 ديسمبر 2014)

اخى الفاضل مهندس عمر عبدالله 
لماذا لايتم تعريف الكمر الساقط (b20x70) بانها l-sec ويدخل فى عرض الكمرة العلوى عرض solid part هل هذه الطريقة خاطئة؟ سامحنى قد تكون استفساراتى غريبة بعض الشئ.


----------



## م.محمد ع المنعم (4 ديسمبر 2014)

أسامه نواره قال:


> نظرا لانتشار البلاطه الهوردى hollow block فى منطقة الخليج بكثره وهى التى تستخدم فى المسافات الكبيره وكما نعرف أنه يتم وضع طوب خفيف الوزن لتخفيف الحمل الذاتى لهذه البلاطه وكما فى الغالب يتم استخدام طريقة الحل اليدوى لهذه البلاطه ونادرا يتم استخدام البرامج الانشائيه لحل هذه البلاطه ونظرا لوجود المثيل لهذه البلاطه والتى هى أقل وزنا من البلاطه الhollow block الا وهى البلاطه الWaffle slab فلنبدأ معا فى كيفية تصميم هذه البلاطه وماهى الشروط والابعاد اللازمه من طول وعرض لعمل الجزء ال ( drop panel ) والذى له نفس سمك البلاطه وكذلك كيف يمكن عمل هبوط للحمامات وما هى الاصول المتبعه لتصميم مثل هذه البلاطه


استاذنا الفاضل /مهندس اسامة نوارة 
اولا :- نشكركم على مجهوداتكم الرائعة فى المنتدي والتى تعود بالنفع على كل الزملاء الأفاضل
ثانيا :- بحثنا كثيرا عن الحل الأمثل والطريقة المثلي لتصميم اسقف Waffle slab و لكن لم نصل
الي ذلك ويبدوا اننا قد اقتربنا من ذلك بفتح الموضوع عن طريقكم ونتمني من الجميع المشاركة.
اما بخصوص اسقف ال Waffle slab فأحب ان اضيف بعض المعلومات عن هذا النوع من البلاطات
1- تسخدم هذه النوع من الأسقف فى حالة مسطحات كبيره تصل الى 10*10 متر وقد تصل الى 15*15 متر
وذلك مثل قاعات المحاضرات والإحتفالات وغيرها ولله الحمد قد قمت بتنفيذ هذا النوع من الأسقف
2- يفضل ان يكون l/ls لا تزيد عن 4/3. 
3- من الممكن عمل هذه البلاطات one way او two way وليس two way فقط.
4- هذه القوالب المستخدمة فى هذا النظام وهي علب الوافل تكون من الفايبر جلاس المقوي وهي اغلي من
البلوك بكثير حيث سعر البلوك المستخدم فى بلاطات الهوردي يصل 1.70 ريال للبلوكة الواحدة اما سعر الواقل
يصل العلبة الواحدة الى 200 ريال سعودي اما ال one way تكون بالمتر الطولي تصل الى 150 ريال للمتر
ولكن عند التنفيذ يتم دهانها بمواد خاصة لتسهيل عملية الفك واعادة الإستخدام مره اخري ممكن تستخدم ل 3 او
4 مرات كما تمتاز بالشكل الجيد المعماري من اسفل حيث من الممكن عدم استخدام سقف مستعار .
5- بخصوص التصميم لهذه البلاطات
من الممكن استخدامها مثل الهولوبلوك وتصمم مثلة تماما فى حالة استخدامها مع كمرات ساقطة وكمرات مدفونة
ولكن اذا ما الفرق بينها وبين الهولوبلوك. الفرق بينهما ان عدم وجود بلوك مستخدم يقلل من الوزن الذاتي للبلاطة
والشكل المعماري والقدرة على تحمل احمال عالية مثل الجامعات والقاعات الكبيره وغيرها
وهذا ملف لسقف تم تنفيذه من بلاطات Waffle slab تشابة تماما الهولوبلوك ولكن كما ذكرنا الفرق حيث ان
البلوك يعطي اوزان عالية خصوصا الأسمنتي وحيث ان هذا النوع من الممكن ان يصل سمك السقف كاملا الى 50سم
http://www.4shared.com/photo/wCdWtF5Mba/ground_floor_framing_plan.html


----------



## م.محمد ع المنعم (4 ديسمبر 2014)

يتبع
من الممكن ايضا استخدامها بدون وجود كمرات ساقطة او كمرات مدفونة حسب ماذكر الكود المصري
ويمكن استخدام drop panel ويحدد سمكها مثل ال flat slab تماما وتسليح البلاطة بين الأعمدة
مثل تسليح ال columns strip فى الفلات سلاب.


----------



## عمر عبدالله (4 ديسمبر 2014)

Hazim Gad قال:


> اخى الفاضل مهندس عمر عبدالله
> لماذا لايتم تعريف الكمر الساقط (b20x70) بانها l-sec ويدخل فى عرض الكمرة العلوى عرض solid part هل هذه الطريقة خاطئة؟ سامحنى قد تكون استفساراتى غريبة بعض الشئ.


الفكرة ليست غريبة بل معروفة وشائعة يمكن تعريف الكمر الطرفى ك l section والداخلى ك t section لكن نحن لانريد الخروج عن سياق الموضوع الذى طرحه الاستاذ اسامة نوارة حول تمثيل البلاطات ال waffle والغرض من المثال السابق طرح طريقة تمثيل البلاطة بتلك الطريقة للمناقشة


----------



## م.محمد ع المنعم (4 ديسمبر 2014)

يتبع 
لذلك نقترح ان نقوم بعمل مثال يتم حلة
اولا :- مثل الhollow block تماما حسب المخطط المرفق فى الرابط اعلاه
ونحن نعلم طريقة حل الهولوبلوك على السيف كما يوجد بالمنتدي اكثر من مشاركة لها
ثانيا :- حل مثال اخر بدون وجوج كمرات ساقطة او مدفونة ويوجد بها drop panel
ويتم تحديد عرض ال solid part كما ذكر م. اسامة بتحديد Mr . وابعاد ال drop panel
سمكها وكافة التفاصيل الخاصة بال punching وغير ذلك وكل ما يخص التصميم.
ونتمني مشاركة المهندسين الزملاء


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (4 ديسمبر 2014)

أسامه نواره قال:


> 3- يجب التحقق من طول وعرض الجزء ال drop panel كما نفعل تماما فى التحقق من طول ال solid part للبلاطه الهوردى عند وجود كمره ساقطه حيث انه عند التقاء العصب (الهوردى)المستمر continuous rib مع الكمره الساقطه تكون العزوم سالبه (negative B.M ) وبالتالى فان القطاع الفعال هو عرض العصب اى ال web اى البعد القليل فى القطاع غير امن ومن هنا تكمن المشكله حيث أننا نقوم بتصميم قطاع بلاطه ثابتة السمك وبالتالى عند تصميم قطاع العصب (12 * 32 سم مثلا )Rectangular Section نضطر الى تقليل قيمة العزوم المعرض لها القطاع أو نقوم بحساب أقصى عزم يتحمله القطاع المستطيل وهو الذى يسمى Mr=resistance moment والذى منه نحسب طول ال solid part وكذلك تعرض القطاع عند وجه العمود لاقصى قوى قص shear force حيث يكون القطاع المعرض لهذه القوه هو القطاع القليل من العصب الهوردى (b*d) لذلك نحتاج ايضا الى تقليل قيمة قوى القص او نحسب أقصى قوة قص يتحملها القطاع الذى افترضناه عند بداية الحل (b*d) والتى تسمى Qr= resistance shear والذى منه ايضا نحدد طول ال  solid part مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار أن الكود المصرى لايعترف بمقاومة حديد التسليح فى القص فى البلاطه (punching shear )
> ومن هنا نستطيع حساب طول وعرض الdrop panel اعلى كل عمود فى البلاطه ال[/RIGHT] Waffle slab
> ​




[MENTION=460098]أسامه نواره[/MENTION]
عوداً حميداً

وجزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الإيضاح في كيفية حساب ال solid part والتي شاع بين المهندسين انها قيمة ثابتة

فالفكرة حساب ال element capacity سواء عصب او بلاطة لا كمرية لمقاومة الاجهادات علية من عزوم وقص او ثقب في حالة البلاطة الا كمرية أو الsolid part فوق العمود في الوفل سلاب, 
وفي حالة زيادة الاجهادات عن تحمل العنصر يتم امتداد الجزء الصلب لنقطة تحمل العصب للعزوم او القص ايهما اكبر بُعداً عن وجهة الكمرة
وفي حالة الثقب punching يتم حساب مقدار تحمل البلاطة لثقب وباقي الجزء الزائد عن تحمل البلاطة يتم أما تحملة بكانات - طبقا للكود الامريكي وتسمي المسافة a - أو بزيادة سمك البلاطة ب drop panel او تاج للأعمدة column caps هو مسموح بالكود المصري والامريكي

صورة للمسافة a في حساب اقصي نقطة تتحمل عنده الخرسانة في ال flat slab ويمكن استخدامها ايضاُ في الجزء المصمت في ال waffle slab فوق الاعمدة في حالة عدم وجود كمرات - والغالب في الخليج في ال waffle slab يتم تربيط الاعمدة بكمرات ساقطة لان هناك سقف مستعار وارتفاع الادوار قد يصل ل 4.8 م في الكليات

الصورة من Slab Punching Design According ACI318-08 , rev1.1 



​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (4 ديسمبر 2014)

م.محمد ع المنعم قال:


> 4- هذه القوالب المستخدمة فى هذا النظام وهي علب الوافل تكون من الفايبر جلاس المقوي وهي اغلي من
> البلوك بكثير حيث سعر البلوك المستخدم فى بلاطات الهوردي يصل 1.70 ريال للبلوكة الواحدة اما سعر الواقل
> يصل العلبة الواحدة الى 200 ريال سعودي اما ال one way تكون بالمتر الطولي تصل الى 150 ريال للمتر


فعلاُ مكلفة ولكنها تغطي مساحات اكبر من الهولوبلوك كما ذكرت وهي ما لا يمكن تغطيتها بالهولوبلوك لانك عندها ستحتاج لعصب بعمق كبير عن 32 سم بسبب الهبوط , ما يعني ستحتاج بلوك اكبر في الاتفاع مما يجعلة اضعف واقل تماسك وايضا عندها وجود البلوك زيادة بدون فائدة خصوصا ان اعماق الاعصاب اكبر والمسافة بينها ستزيد لتقليل الخرسانة فيصعب تثبيت البلوك


م.محمد ع المنعم قال:


> [/color]ولكن عند التنفيذ يتم دهانها بمواد خاصة لتسهيل عملية الفك واعادة الإستخدام مره اخري ممكن تستخدم ل 3 او
> 4 مرات كما تمتاز بالشكل الجيد المعماري من اسفل حيث من الممكن عدم استخدام سقف مستعار .



جزء مهم وعدم الاهتمام به يعرضها لضرر


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 ديسمبر 2014)

Hazim Gad قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا العمل الطيب
> كنت اريد توضيح لمعادلة check solid part وبالتحديد ما هو Rmax & R2





محمد ابو مريم قال:


> @أسامه نواره
> عوداً حميداً
> وجزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الإيضاح في كيفية حساب ال solid part والتي شاع بين المهندسين انها قيمة ثابتة
> فالفكرة حساب ال element capacity سواء عصب او بلاطة لا كمرية لمقاومة الاجهادات علية من عزوم وقص او ثقب في حالة البلاطة الا كمرية أو الsolid part فوق العمود في الوفل سلاب,
> وفي حالة زيادة الاجهادات عن تحمل العنصر يتم امتداد الجزء الصلب لنقطة تحمل العصب للعزوم او القص ايهما اكبر بُعداً عن وجهة الكمرة


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اولا اشكر الاخ المهندس Hazim Gad كما اشكر الاخ العزيزمحمد ابو مريم على كلماتهم الطيبه
ثانيا بالنسبه للبلاطه ال waffle slab فهى بالطبع تغطى مساحات أكبر مما تغطيها البلاطه الهوردى hollow block ولكن فى الغالب سمك هذه البلاطه يكون ثابت نظرا للمواد المستخدمه فى عمل الفراغات وتسمى ال moulds كما فى الصور التاليه










أو كما نحاول أن يكون حل البلاطه الهوردى والمنتشر فى دول الخليج باستخدام البرامج الهندسيه والتى نستطيع بسهوله تصميم هذه البلاطه والتحقق من سهم الهبوط (deflection ) بدلا من الحل اليدوى والذى يكون فيه الخطأ البشرى وارد ومن هنا ايضا نحاول أن نقلل من كميات الخرسانه المصبوبه فى هذه البلاطه عن طريق الغاء الكمرات المدفونه hidden beam فقط يكون فيه drop panel بنفس سمك البلاطه عند الاعمده وبذلك نستطيع زيادة حجم الطوب الهوردى فى هذه البلاطه من النسب المتعارف عليها وهى 25 - 30% من حجم بلاطة السقف الى 40 - 45% من حجم البلاطه وهنا سوف نقلل الوزن الذاتى للبلاطه وبالتالى سوف تقل قطاعات الاعمده وكذلك سوف تقل مسطحات القواعد المسلحه وتسليحها وكذلك سوف يقل تأثير الزلازل على هذا المبنى 





ثالثا نوكد مره ثانيه على أنه بالنسبه للاعصاب المتصله بال drop panel الخاص بالبلاطه ال waffle slab 





وهذا ما سوف نركز عليه اولا ثم سوف ننتقل الى كيفية تصميم ال drop panel وكذلك التحقق من اجهادات الثقب 
فاتصال الاعصاب مع الdrop panel تكون العزوم سالبه وهذا يعنى أن هذه العزوم سوف تكون عباره عن شد من اعلى وضغط من أسفل ونركز على الضغط من أسفل والذى سوف يكون على ال web الخاص بالعصب وهنا سوف يكون قطاع العصب غير امن unsafe فى كثير من الاحيان مما يتطلب الى كيف نتصرف فى حل هذا الموضوع وخصوصا أن سمك هذه البلاطه يعتبر سمك ثابت فالحل فى هذه الحاله هو زيادة عرض العصب أو زيادة طول وعرض ال drop panel
لذلك يمكننا فى بداية حل اى سقف هوردى على اعتباره waffle slab أن نفرض أبعاد ال drop panel حيث نفرضها كنسبه من span ولتكن من 15 - 20 % من بحر البلاطه (span) ثم نحل البلاطه على اى برنامج انشائى والافضل أن يكون برنامج السيف ثم عن طريق برنامج صغير على برنامج ال excel كما هو مرفق نقارن قيمة العزوم وقوى القص التى يتحملها قطاع العصب عند التقاءه مع ال drop panel والذى معه نستطيع بسهوله تغيير أبعاد ال drop panel لكى نصل الى التصميم الامثل الاقتصادى 





تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## Hazim Gad (5 ديسمبر 2014)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> الفكرة ليست غريبة بل معروفة وشائعة يمكن تعريف الكمر الطرفى ك l section والداخلى ك t section لكن نحن لانريد الخروج عن سياق الموضوع الذى طرحه الاستاذ اسامة نوارة حول تمثيل البلاطات ال waffle والغرض من المثال السابق طرح طريقة تمثيل البلاطة بتلك الطريقة للمناقشة



اخى الكريم عمر عبدالله 
اشكرك على التواصل وادعوا الله ان يبارك لك فى علمك واجه لك سؤال اخر وهو سلوك العزم على الاعصاب حيث ان هناك اعصاب لا تلتقى ب drop panel كيف يكون العزم على هذه الاعصاب انظر الصورة التى رفعها استاذنا الفاضل المهندس اسامة نوارة جزاه الله خيرا 










هل تكون مثل سلوك البلاطة الاكمرية حيث تكون بين الاعمدة column strip.


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (5 ديسمبر 2014)

من عيوب استخدام البلوك المفرغ هي ملا الفرغات بمونة الخرسانة اثناء الصب و عدم استخدام بلوكة مغلقة في بداية صف البلوك و نهايته مما يؤدي الى زيادة الوزن..
و مما يقلل تكلفة البلاطات Waffle هو استخدام الفرم عدة مرات حيث يمكن تأجيرها و بذلك تقل التكلفة ..
و في حالة استخدام البلاطات Waffle في الفلل السكنية سيكون هناك حاجة لاستخدام سقف مستعار خاصة و أن الحوائط الداخلية و توزيع الانارة لن يكون منتظما مع توزيع الفرم ..
تحياتي


----------



## Hazim Gad (5 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
استاذنا الفاضل مهندس اسامة نوارة
شكرا لهذه المعلومات القيمة ولا اجد فى صدرى من كلمات شكر لما تقوم به من عمل لترتقى بالمهندس العربى وارجوا ان تسامحنى على جهلى بهذه الامور التى اقوم بالسؤال عليه ارجوا الاجابة من حضرتك والاخوة الزملاء عن السقف المرفق اذا كنت هعمله نظام  waffle slab 







1-هل اترك الكمر الساقط ام الغيه مع العلم انه سقف بدروم 
2-فى مشاركة سابقة لحضرتك ذكرت الطوب البوليستريين هل المقصود هو الفوم وكم تكون كثافتة هذا الفوم.


----------



## عمر عبدالله (6 ديسمبر 2014)

Hazim Gad قال:


> اخى الكريم عمر عبدالله
> اشكرك على التواصل وادعوا الله ان يبارك لك فى علمك واجه لك سؤال اخر وهو سلوك العزم على الاعصاب حيث ان هناك اعصاب لا تلتقى ب drop panel كيف يكون العزم على هذه الاعصاب انظر الصورة التى رفعها استاذنا الفاضل المهندس اسامة نوارة جزاه الله خيرا
> .


شكرا على الكلام الطيب عندما لايتقاطع مسار العصب مع الدروب بانل او اى كمر فانها تكون simple وبالتالى تكون معرضة لعزوم موجبة sagging moments


----------



## عمر عبدالله (6 ديسمبر 2014)

استخدام الدروب بانل ليس شرطا ملزما فيمكن الربط بين الاعمدة خارجية او داخلية بكمرات ساقطة وعند عدم تواجد تواجد جدران اسفل هذه الكمرات يتم الربط بكمرات مدفونة طبعا نتأكد من ان الكمرات المدفونة محققة للثقب وهذا محقق غالبا لان الكمرة المدفونة عمقها كبير نسبيا وتسليحها جيد . وكماذكرت سابقا طريقة الدروب بانل هى واحدة من طريقتين يمكن استخدامها لتحليل waffle slab اى بتحليلها كفلات سلاب . والطريقة الثانية هى كبلاطة 2way اى بالربط بين الاعمدة بكمرات ساقطة او مدفونة او مقلوبة حسب المعمارى .


----------



## Hazim Gad (6 ديسمبر 2014)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> استخدام الدروب بانل ليس شرطا ملزما فيمكن الربط بين الاعمدة خارجية او داخلية بكمرات ساقطة وعند عدم تواجد تواجد جدران اسفل هذه الكمرات يتم الربط بكمرات مدفونة طبعا نتأكد من ان الكمرات المدفونة محققة للثقب وهذا محقق غالبا لان الكمرة المدفونة عمقها كبير نسبيا وتسليحها جيد . وكماذكرت سابقا طريقة الدروب بانل هى واحدة من طريقتين يمكن استخدامها لتحليل waffle slab اى بتحليلها كفلات سلاب . والطريقة الثانية هى كبلاطة 2way اى بالربط بين الاعمدة بكمرات ساقطة او مدفونة او مقلوبة حسب المعمارى .



*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس عمر عبدالله على وسع صدرك اسال الله ان يبارك لك فى علمك
كون وجود الاعصب بسيطة الارتكاز هذه المسافات يجعل الامر اكثر تكلفة من الكمرات المدفونة بين الاعمدة.


*


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> من عيوب استخدام البلوك المفرغ هي ملا الفرغات بمونة الخرسانة اثناء الصب و عدم استخدام بلوكة مغلقة في بداية صف البلوك و نهايته مما يؤدي الى زيادة الوزن..
> و مما يقلل تكلفة البلاطات Waffle هو استخدام الفرم عدة مرات حيث يمكن تأجيرها و بذلك تقل التكلفة ..
> و في حالة استخدام البلاطات Waffle في الفلل السكنية سيكون هناك حاجة لاستخدام سقف مستعار خاصة و أن الحوائط الداخلية و توزيع الانارة لن يكون منتظما مع توزيع الفرم ..
> تحياتي


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مما لاشك فيه انه توجد عدة وسائل لملء الفراغ الذى نريد ازالته من الخرسانه فى البلاطات لتقليل الاوزان ومن هذه الوسائل هو الطوب الاحمر الطفلى أو الطوب الاسمنتى أو طوب مادة البلوسترين المهمل الوزن وكذلك يمكن استخدام ال mould كما فى البلاطه ال waffle slab والذى يترك فراغ يشبه خلية النحل ولكل من المواد المستخدمه السابقه مميزاته وعيوبه فمثلا 
الطوب الاسمنتتى ثقيل الوزن يعنى الاستفاده منه لست كبيره بالاضافه الى النوع السئ منه يكون به نسبه عاليه من الهالك والتكسير مما يؤدى الى دخول الخرسانه العاديه أثناء الصب داخله وبالتالى زياده فى الاوزان لم تكن مأخوذه فى الاعتبار 
بالنسبه للطوب البلوستريين المهمل الوزن فمشاكله :
- يساعد على الاشتعال لذلك الافضل اشتخدام النوع منه الغير قابل للاشتغال وهو اغلى قليلا
- النوع الردئ والقليل الكثافه يسبب تفككه من وجود حبيبات البولستريين بكثره على السقف وجمعها فى رقاب الاعمده والكمرات الساقطه مما يؤدى الى وجود فواصل خرسانيه ومناطق ضعيفه فى خرسانه الاعمده والكمرات 
- فى البلوكات البولستريين القليلة الكثافة تحدث كسور باستمرار فى البلوكات نتيجة حركة العمال عليها مما يسبب ملئ هذه الكسور بالخرسانه العاديه أثناء الصب
- عدم وجود المادة اللاصقه بين البلولسترين والمونه الاسمنتيه بصوره كافيه وبنوعيه جيده يؤدى الى حدوث شروخ وتشثققات فى المحاره (اللياسه) عند البدء فى تشطيب المبنى مما يوحى بوجود مشاكل انشائيه بالسقف 
 








تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 ديسمبر 2014)

Hazim Gad قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الفاضل مهندس اسامة نوارة
> شكرا لهذه المعلومات القيمة ولا اجد فى صدرى من كلمات شكر لما تقوم به من عمل لترتقى بالمهندس العربى وارجوا ان تسامحنى على جهلى بهذه الامور التى اقوم بالسؤال عليه ارجوا الاجابة من حضرتك والاخوة الزملاء عن السقف المرفق اذا كنت هعمله نظام  waffle slab
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 
ثانيا ما نحاول عمله هنا هو ان نحل البلاطه الwaffle slab وكأنها تماما بلاطه flat slab وذلك عن طريق استخدام احدى برامج التحليل الانشائى فقط نعرف الماذير والاشتراطات لذلك 
ثالثا بالنسبه للسقف السابق الذى ارفقته فأنا اعتبره سقف solid slab لانه عباره عن بلاطه وكمرات ساقطه وأنا هنا لاابحث فى كيفية الحل ولكن نبحث فى هل مسموح لى كمهندس انشائى بعمل كمرات ساقطه من قبل المهندس المعمارى أم لا ؟؟؟ هل الكمرات الساقطه لن تعيق مواسير الصرف المعلقه فى سقف البدروم؟؟؟ هل سقوط الكمرات الساقطه لن يعيق ال duct الخاص بالتكييف فى البدروم هل هل ......... هذا هو الذى ابحثه مع المهندس المعمارى لان ذلك هو الذى يحدد نوعية السقف 
بالنسبه للفوم المستخدم فى بلاطة الهوردى كثافته تكاد تكون مهمله ولكن يوجد حوالى 2 سم محاره (لياسه) فى كل فومه لكى تكزن قابله لعمل اللياسه النهائيه عليها
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 ديسمبر 2014)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> شكرا على الكلام الطيب عندما لايتقاطع مسار العصب مع الدروب بانل او اى كمر فانها تكون simple وبالتالى تكون معرضة لعزوم موجبة sagging moments


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ليس شرط أن تتولد العزوم السالبه فى منطقة تقاطع الاعصاب مع ال drop panel فقط وتصبح الاعصاب simple ribs خارج منطقة تقاطع الdrop panel ولكن تقل قيمة هذه العزوم السالبه كلما ابتعدنا عن العمود وتظل الاعصاب مستمره continuous Rib حتى بعد منطقة drop panel لان سلوك هذه البلاطه هو نفس سلوك البلاطه اللاكمريه flat slab 




تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Hazim Gad (7 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس اسامة نوارة على هذه المعلومات القيمة انا فهمت ان النوع دا من البلاطات بعمله هروب من الوزن الذاتى للبلاطة الا كمرية يبقى السؤال عن كيفية التعامل فى مناطق التهبيط هل ممكن اترك حيز فى منتصف البلاطة محاط بالاعصاب من جميع الاتجاهات ويتم تصميم هذه الاعصاب على حدا ويكون هذا الحيز مصمت بغرض وجود هبوط الحمامات ام يشترط وجود drop panel من جميع الاتجاهات ام ماذا؟ ارجوا التوضيح.


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 ديسمبر 2014)

Hazim Gad قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس اسامة نوارة على هذه المعلومات القيمة انا فهمت ان النوع دا من البلاطات بعمله هروب من الوزن الذاتى للبلاطة الا كمرية يبقى السؤال عن كيفية التعامل فى مناطق التهبيط هل ممكن اترك حيز فى منتصف البلاطة محاط بالاعصاب من جميع الاتجاهات ويتم تصميم هذه الاعصاب على حدا ويكون هذا الحيز مصمت بغرض وجود هبوط الحمامات ام يشترط وجود drop panel من جميع الاتجاهات ام ماذا؟ ارجوا التوضيح.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
سوف اجيب عن هذا السؤال بعد الانتهاء من منطقة ال drop panel التى بسمك البلاطه 
فبعد أن انتهينا من كيفية التعامل مع العزوم السالبه على الاعصاب عند التقائها مع الdrop panelعند القطاع ( 2-2 ) كما فى الصوره التاليه يتبقى لنا عن كيفية معالجة الاعصاب داخل منطقة ال drop panel اى كما فى القطاع (1-1)كما فى الصوره التاليه 




فمن خلال القانون 





عندما نهمل تأثير حديد الضغط وهو هنا حديد سفلى فى حساب أبعاد القطاع الخرسانى لابد وأن ننتبه هنا الى قيمة( B ) فقيمتها كما تظهر فى الصوره التاليه 





هنا لابد وأن قيمة( B ) المستنتجه مما سيق يجب الا تزيد عن (عرض العصب + طول الطوبه الهوردى) أى كما يلى هى نفسها قيمة( S ) لان ذلك مهم جدا وهو أن نتحقق من الابعاد الخرسانيه للقطاع تحت تأثير القوى المؤثره من عزوم وقوى قص قبل الدخول فى حساب مسطح حديد التسليح 




ونتيجة أن سمك القطاع بيكون فى الغالب ثابت فى البلاطه الهوردى 25 - 27 - 30 - 32 سم لذلك فان قيمة B = 40 + عرض العصب وذلك على فرض أن الطوب المستخدم فى البلاطه يكون بمقاس 40 سم * 40 سم فان زادت قيمة B عن ذلك نتيجة زيادة قيمة العزوم المستنتجه من برنامج التحليل الانشائى فيجب هنا أما زيادة سمك البلاطه كلها أو عمل ال drop panel بسمك أكبر من سمك الاعصاب ولكن ذلك غير مرغوب فيه 
ننتقل الى موضوع طوب المبانى فكيف نعالج المبانى الطوب على الاعصاب وخصوصا أن المبانى بأى حالى من الاحوال فى الغالب لن تقع على عصب هوردى أو سوف ترتكز مباشرة على البلاطه العلويه ذات السمك القليل 5 الى 7 سم ؟؟؟؟؟




تقبل تحياتى


----------



## quty (7 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس/ اسامه
لي استفسار هل يجب ان لا تتعدي نسبة الحديد عند القطاع 2-2 القيمة القصوي-حسب الكود- المناظره لأقصي عزم سالب يتحمله العصب


----------



## Hazim Gad (8 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس اسامة نوارة
فى انتظار الاجابة كان فى سؤال اتمنى الاجابة عليه ايضا اذا امكن كل نوع طوب ليه مميزات وعيوب ايهم تفضل حيث ان الامر اختلط عليا وبالنسبة لتماسك الطوب الطفلى مع الخرسانة كيف يتم لان ممكن يستقط بعد التنفيذ.


----------



## drkorsy (8 ديسمبر 2014)

أستفسار هل لازم تكون الاعمدة منتظمة لانني لاحظت في كل الصور أن الاعمدة منتظمة


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 ديسمبر 2014)

quty قال:


> شكرا جزيلا مهندس/ اسامه
> لي استفسار هل يجب ان لا تتعدي نسبة الحديد عند القطاع 2-2 القيمة القصوي-حسب الكود- المناظره لأقصي عزم سالب يتحمله العصب


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اذا راجعت للمشاركه فى الرابط التالى والذى فيه ملف ال excel 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t453614-2.html#post3246670
فسوف تجد أن هذا الملف الاكسل سوف يصمم القطاع على قيمة أقصى حديد تسليح اخذا فى الاعتبار تأثير حديد الضغط وذلك للحصول على أقل قطاع خرسانى عند القطاع 2-2 يعنى اولا لابد وأن اتحقق من القطاع الخرسانى ثم أصمم الحديد بعد ذلك لانه للاسف هذه النقطه الخطيره يغفل عنها كثير من المهندسين حتى فى أكبر المكاتب الاستشاريه وخصوصا فى تصميم البلاطه اللاكمريه flat slab 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 ديسمبر 2014)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اذا راجعت للمشاركه فى الرابط التالى والذى فيه ملف ال excel
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t453614-2.html#post3246670
> فسوف تجد أن هذا الملف الاكسل سوف يصمم القطاع على قيمة أقصى حديد تسليح اخذا فى الاعتبار تأثير حديد الضغط وذلك للحصول على أقل قطاع خرسانى عند القطاع 2-2 يعنى اولا لابد وأن اتحقق من القطاع الخرسانى ثم أصمم الحديد بعد ذلك لانه للاسف هذه النقطه الخطيره يغفل عنها كثير من المهندسين حتى فى أكبر المكاتب الاستشاريه وخصوصا فى تصميم البلاطه اللاكمريه flat slab
> تقبل تحياتى



فعلاً نقطة يغفل عنها الكثير

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## drkorsy (9 ديسمبر 2014)

أستفسار هل لازم تكون الاعمدة منتظمة لانني لاحظت في كل الصور أن الاعمدة منتظمة


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (9 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر الف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك 
اقتراح رائع و عملي خاصة في الصالات الكبيرة و ليس في الابنية السكنية العادية 
و ارجو ان يكرمنا الاخ بالمزيد من التفاصيل خصوصا حول تسخير البرامج الانشائية لحل هذا النوع من البلاطات
للحصول على افضل كفاءة اقتصادية مع رسومات تفصيلات تنفيذية ( shop drawing)


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 ديسمبر 2014)

Hazim Gad قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس اسامة نوارة
> فى انتظار الاجابة كان فى سؤال اتمنى الاجابة عليه ايضا اذا امكن كل نوع طوب ليه مميزات وعيوب ايهم تفضل حيث ان الامر اختلط عليا وبالنسبة لتماسك الطوب الطفلى مع الخرسانة كيف يتم لان ممكن يستقط بعد التنفيذ.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
يتم اختيار نوع الطوب على حسب منطقة العمل الموجود بها المنشأ لان ذلك هو المتاح فى المنطقه فلابد وأن يعمل المهندس على ماهو متاح ولايحدد نوع من أنواع الطوب الهوردى الصعب الحصول عليها لان ذلك مكلف اقتصاديا 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 ديسمبر 2014)

drkorsy قال:


> أستفسار هل لازم تكون الاعمدة منتظمة لانني لاحظت في كل الصور أن الاعمدة منتظمة


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بالعكس نحن هنا نحاول أن نحل البلاطه الهوردى hollow block وكأنها بلاطه waffle slab بأى شكل من الاشكال الهندسيه للمسقط الافقى للسقف 
المهم استخدام البرامج الانشائيه فى حل هذه البلاطه للبعد عن الخطأ البشرى فى حل البلاطه الهوردى hollow block مع الاحتفاظ بميزتها الاقتصاديه ومحاولة تخفيف وزنها بزيادة الطوب الهوردى فيها والغاء الكمرات المدفونه HIDDEN BEAM حتى تكون أكثر اقتصاديه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 ديسمبر 2014)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> * والافضل لو تم تحويل البلاطه الهوردىالى هذا النوع من البلاطه اى تحويل البلاطه الهوردى الى بلاطه *Waffle slab وهنا المطلوب من المهندس المصمم عدة أشياء أهمها :-
> 1- الغاء جميع الاعصاب ذات الاتجاه الواحد one way hollow block
> 2- الغاء جميع الكمرات ( المخدات الهوردى) بقدر المستطاع
> 3- يجب التحقق من طول وعرض الجزء ال drop panel كما نفعل تماما فى التحقق من ​​



بداية تحياتى للمهندس القدير والصديق الغالى م أسامة نوارة
ثانيا أشير إلى الملاحظة الرائعة التى أشار إليها المهندس القدير أسامة نوارة لتحويل البلاطة من النوع one Way Ribbed Slab
إلى النوع waffel Slab إن ذلك سيساعد فى تخفيف الكثير من الأوزان التى تنتج من وزن الكمرات المدفونة الضخمة والتى تشكل عبئا كبيرا على السقف بصفة خاصة وعلى وزن المنشأ ككل بصفة عامة 

كما أن الفكرة الجيدة التى يشير إليها م أسامة تساعد أيضا فى نقل العزوم من البلاطة للإعمدة بكلا الجهتين عند نقطة أتصال البلاطة مع العمود مما يساهم فى تقسيم العزم بدلا من أن يكون مركزا بكمرة واحدة وبقيمة كبيرة إلى قيمة أقل وبتوزيع العزوم على ال Drop Panel إن جاز هذا التعبير على الأتجاه أكس والاتجاه واى 

فلا شك أن هذا سيساعد فى الحصول على حلول أكثر إقتصادية
وكما ذكرنا تخفيف الأحمال بحذف الكمرات المدفونة وأستخدام الطريقة الذكية لل drop panel سيساهم أيضا فى تقليل العزوم

لا يسعنى إلا توجيه كل الشكر على هذه الملاحظة العملية الجيدة لأستاذى القدير المهندس القدير أسامة نوارة 
ولو أثقلت عليه فى طلب تقديم نموذج بسيط لبلاطة ذات أعصاب بأتجاه واحد ونفس البلاطة waffel slab ومقارنة النتائج

تحياتى


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (10 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع رائع ..


----------



## عمر عبدالله (10 ديسمبر 2014)

كلما كان المسقط الافقى غير منتظما والاعمدة متباعدة وليست على محور واحد كلما زادت الحوجة لعمل الكمرات المدفونة لان هذه الكمرات المائلة ستكون مفيدة فى الربط بين الاعمدة فى الشرق مع نظيرتها فى الشمال مثلا


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 ديسمبر 2014)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> كلما كان المسقط الافقى غير منتظما والاعمدة متباعدة وليست على محور واحد كلما زادت الحوجة لعمل الكمرات المدفونة لان هذه الكمرات المائلة ستكون مفيدة فى الربط بين الاعمدة فى الشرق مع نظيرتها فى الشمال مثلا


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
نشكر المهندس عمر على هذه الصوره فهى خير مثال على أهمية حل مثل هذه البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف 12 أو برنامج الساب 2000 لان كما نرى فى الصوره التاليه تم معالجة البروز Cantilever والذى يصل الى 6.00 م وهو الكابولى الرأسى ( السهم الاخضر) بعمل كابولى كمره ساقطه بطول تقريبا 2.20م وباقى ال 6.00 م تم عملهم شوك أعصاب هوردى وكذلك بالنسبه للاتجاه الافقى تم عمل كابولى هوردى بطول تقريبا 1.25 م وتم تكملة البروز باستخدام عصب كابولى 
المشكله هنا هو سهم الهبوط عند نهاية الكابولى (السهم الاحمر) فليس من السهوله بمكان حساب قيمة ال Deflection بالحل اليدوى لانها عباره عن مجموع قيمة الهبوط للكابوى الساقط مضافا اليه الهبوط للعصب الكابولى 
وكذلك ارى الاعمده الدائريه والتى بقطر صغير مما سوف يؤثر على وجود اجهادات ثقب punching shear بقيمة عاليه وخصوصا فى العمود المرتكز عليه الكابولى الهوردى 
لذلك الافضل عمل وحل هذه البلاطه ك Waffle Slab على برنامج السيف 12 أو برنامج الساب 




تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد السعيد على (11 ديسمبر 2014)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> سوف اجيب عن هذا السؤال بعد الانتهاء من منطقة ال drop panel التى بسمك البلاطه
> فبعد أن انتهينا من كيفية التعامل مع العزوم السالبه على الاعصاب عند التقائها مع الdrop panelعند القطاع ( 2-2 ) كما فى الصوره التاليه يتبقى لنا عن كيفية معالجة الاعصاب داخل منطقة ال drop panel اى كما فى القطاع (1-1)كما فى الصوره التاليه
> 
> ...


*قبل كل شىء ادعو لك ان يحفظك الله من كل سوء ويبارك فى بدنك ويعافيه ويحفظك من كل مكروه ويزيدك علما من عنده ..سبحانه يعطى الخير ل اهل الخير
من اخطر العوامل اهمال مكان تاثير المبانى على البلاطه . لذلك ارى ادخال اوزان الحوائط فى مكانها ودراسه
القص والعزوم على البلاطه نتيجه هذه الاوزان . تحياتى*


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> *قبل كل شىء ادعو لك ان يحفظك الله من كل سوء ويبارك فى بدنك ويعافيه ويحفظك من كل مكروه ويزيدك علما من عنده ..سبحانه يعطى الخير ل اهل الخير
> من اخطر العوامل اهمال مكان تاثير المبانى على البلاطه . لذلك ارى ادخال اوزان الحوائط فى مكانها ودراسه
> القص والعزوم على البلاطه نتيجه هذه الاوزان . تحياتى*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 
ثانيا اذا اعتمدنا تصميم الهوردى فى المبانى السكنيه كبلاطه Waffle Slab وعندئذ بسهوله تامه يمكن تصميم هذه البلاطه على اى برنامج هندسي (ساب 2000 - سيف 12 .........) على أساس انها بلاطه لاكمريه Flat Slab ومن نتائج هذه البرامج نحصل على العزوم M11 & M22 ثم ندرس كم عصب موجود فى المتر الطولى فعلى سبيل المثال اذا كان عرض العصب = 10 سم والطوب المستخدم بأبعاد 40*40 سم عندئذ فيكون عدد الاعصاب فى المتر هو عدد 2 عصب عندئذ نقسم العزوم على الصب الواحد = 0.50M1-1 or 0.50 M2-2 
ونصمم العصب كقطاع خرسانى اولا ونتحقق من أبعاده ثم نحسب حديد التسليح 
ننتقل الى نقطه مهمه وهو وجود حوائط المبانى ترتكز مباشرة على البلاطه اعلى الطوب الهوردى ولن ترتكز على العصب نفسه أو ترتكز على كمره هوردى ( لانه لايوجد فعليا كمرات مدفونه فقط أعصاب فى الاتجاهيين )
لننظر للصوره التاليه 


[/url

وهنا سوف نعتبر البلاطه مرتكزه على الاعصاب وعلى ذلك سوف يكون النظام الانشائى لهذه البلاطه كما يلى

[url=http://www.gulfup.com/?npT8P8]



وهنا تكون البلاطه مستمره فى الاتجاهيين ولذلك سوف تكون عزوم موجبه يتحملها حديد الفرش والغطاء لهذه البلاطه وهو هنا حديد سفلى أما العزوم السالبه فى هذه البلاطه فيتحملها شنب كانات العصب الهوردى كما فى الصوره التاليه وهذه النقطه مهمه جدا هنا عند تحويل البلاطه الهوردى الى بلاطه Waffle Slab وتصميمها كأنها Flat Slab




وكما نص الكود المصرى للخرسانه فى الباب الساس على اهميه تحمل البلاطه اعلى البلوك الهوردى بأمان الاحمال المركزه (مثل احمال الحوائط) كما يلى



 

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد السعيد على (12 ديسمبر 2014)

....ومن نتائج هذه البرامج نحصل على العزوم M11 & M22 ثم ندرس كم عصب موجود فى المتر الطولى فعلى سبيل المثال اذا كان عرض العصب = 10 سم والطوب المستخدم بأبعاد 40*40 سم عندئذ فيكون عدد الاعصاب فى المتر هو عدد 2 عصب عندئذ نقسم العزوم على الصب الواحد = 0.50M1-1 or 0.50 M2-2 
*استاذنا المحترم زادكم الله فضلا وعلما وخلقا ...*انا حاسس كده اننا لانقوم بتمثيل ribs فى البلاطه waffle slab فى برنامج السيف ونقوم بتقسيم السقف الى شرائح كل متر ونحسب بعد كده للعصب الواحد العزوم والقص...ونصمم العصب كقطاع خرسانى اولا ونتحقق من أبعاده ثم نحسب حديد التسليح .
اذا كان الراى صحيح فلابد من ادخال وزن الحائط فى نقطه كحمل مركز على السقف مع تعريفه other وذلك لاخذ عامل التصعيد.
وبذلك نضمن ان حمل الحائط مركز على البلاطه ... وهل سنغير شكل الكانه من شنب الى كانه مغلقه وازاى نحسبها من العزوم M22 ؟؟؟مع اعتبار ان الحديد الرئيسى فى الاعصاب سيتم حسابه من العزوم M11 .....تحياتى


----------



## عمر عبدالله (12 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس اسامة وفكرة استخدام شبكة حديد فى البلاطة العلوية قد نشأت اساسا لتمكين البلاطة من تحمل الاحمال المركزة كالجدران .
بالنسبة لعرض العصب فيفضل ان لايقل عن 12.5سم لتوفير حماية ساعتين ضد الحريق . اضافة الى مساهمته فى مقاومة القص والعزم السالب عند المساند .


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (22 أبريل 2015)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد الجفري (22 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## almass (20 فبراير 2016)

up


----------

